# Vitamin Overdose



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I came home this evening to find that sometime during the afternoon, Sully and Thurston got up on the kitchen counter and opened a sealed tub of dog multi-vitamins and devoured a good portion of them. I called ASPCA's Animal Poison Control Hotline and they looked everything up and did the computations and said there shouldn't be anything to worry about. They may have some bloating and some vomiting but will be fine and didn't need to go in. I also called the vet on call at the Emergency clinic who said the same thing. 

BUT, now Sully has developed a cough. No one said anything about respiratory symptoms. I don't know what to do. I don't want to be that crazy pet owner, but I also don't want to wake up to a dead cat. Both cats seem sedate and neither of them ate dinner which is unheard of. I'm just worried. Poison control said I could call back if I had any questions. Just thought I'd whine about it here for moral support. I'm going to be up all night worrying about these guys. Oh why do they do these things to us!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! Crazy cats! ...I think...I'd do a wait-and-watch-and-see. But I also know I'd be a _mess_ with worry. I'd say a trip to the E-vet if you are terribly worried, but if you call and they say there really isn't anything they can *do* to help the kitty (_as in; what they ingested will simply have to be digested and voided out of their system in the usual way_) then I don't see the point of an E-vet visit where they'd not be able to *do* anything to counteract whatever was in the treats they ate.
I know I wasn't much help, but if the Poison Center and the E-vet both don't think this will be toxic, then I'd try to sit back and just wait-and-see. Expect some system upset (vomit or diarrhea) and a bit of a subdued behavior until they work this out of themselves...


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Heidi.

This is the most helpless feeling in the world. Watching my kitty vomit and have diarrhea and coughing and just looking miserable and there is NOTHING I can do for him. I feel so guilty about this. I feel like the worst cat mom ever. I'm taking him to see his regular vet in the morning regardless. He may need SubQ fluids to help rehydrate him after a night like this. 

No sleep for me. I'm terrified he's going to die.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, the poor, miserable baby! atback I didn't know he was feeling that low. I'd have been worried right alongside you. I wonder if he was coughing simply because some of the vomit irritated his esophogus? Still, I think it'd be a good idea for him to see his regular vet for an all-over exam, mostly to check and be sure his lungs are clear to prevent aspiration pneumonia. Good job if you can get that diagnosed and caught quickly.
Let us know how it goes!
h


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

A good thing to remember is that a lot of vitamins are water soluable, which means that you _can't_ overdose on them; they are just bypass the system and get excreted, which could be a cause of the diarrhea. 

Another thing is that most multivitamins have VERY LOW levels of each individual vitamin. A lot of the times the amount of so low that it won't give you any positive benefit, let alone negative effects. Hopefully that is the case here and the kitties didn't eat too too much.

Finally, if you'll allow me to relate the human digestive system to cats (I know this is how it works for people, but I don't know about cat physiology, so don't take my word as fact), if the cats ate the vitamins on an empty stomach then vomiting is not necessarily a sign of OD. A lot of times if the body has too much of a particular substance that is regarded as unfamiliar, it views it as an invader and immediately expels it so it doesn't have a chance to enter the blood stream. This is why, in humans, you're always supposed to take supplements (esp iron for some reason) with meals. 

I tell you this because I don't want you to immediately jump to the worst conclusions, and so that you understand that violent reactions are not always caused by the worst possible source.

I really hope that the kitties are doing okay and that the symptoms are worse than they seem... Give them lots of love and I'm sure they'll pull through atback


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks! Took Sully in to my regular vet this morning and they did xrays and bloodwork. He had a 105 fever. Xrays show evidence of aspiration. His bloodwork showed dehydration but nothing else thankfully. They kept him on IV fluids and antibiotics all day. I've got him at work with me this weekend (I work at an animal ER) so he is recieving lots of TLC. Still has a fever, but its down to 103.6. No more vomiting since this morning, still coughing but not as badly. Won't eat or drink anything. He definitely doesn't feel well, but I am no longer concerned about him dying at least. 

Thanks for the well wishes and prayers. Keep them coming!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG I _hate it_ when I'm psychotic! Wait. I meant to say; _psychic_.  I _always_ get those two confused.


Heidi n Q said:


> ...vomit irritated his esophogus?
> ...to check and be sure his lungs are clear to prevent aspiration pneumonia.
> h


Seriously, I _really_ didn't think that could have been a possibility. 8O I'm so sorry atback but it seems like you jumped on it very quickly and he'll recover, right? *_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes to Kobster's Sully_*


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Just sending good wishes to Sully & Thurston and you! Poor kitties, I am so glad you were able to stay on top of this for them....Hope everyone recovers fast....

atback 

Fran


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Sully is completely back to his usual self now. You'd never know he's been so sick. These cats do worry us don't they!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whew! That is awesome news and I am very happy he is feeling so much better. How long did it take for him to recover?


----------

